# wild camping



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
another one bites the dust
boulmer bay northumberland now has no camping signs





mods note - moved from France Touring :roll: :wink:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

has boulmer bay been transposed


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is this the spot to the left when you reach the T junction at Boulmer, or is it to the right?

We stayed in the car park recently (to the right) but there was a van a bit further on (South).

It is academic to me personally as there are far too many rabbits running about there. :lol: The dogs were manic.


----------

